# Ac/dc????



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anybody heard of any concert dates for Canada for 2015? They are on my bucket list of bands to see! I saw Van Halen 2012! Now I need to see AC/DC and I will go to my grave a happy camper! NOT! lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

they will most likely add dates to this one early next year


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a friend who works at a ticket agency and she said to expect them next summer sometime! OR at least that's the rumor going around!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just watched a compilation of concerts from both the Bonn Scott and Brian Johnson periods.

I share the sympathy and appreciation most of us have expressed for Malcolm, but Angus Young is the perfect rock star in my opinion.

He's the poster child for rock. 

I can watch him rock out all day long.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

especially the Bon Scott era.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> especially the Bon Scott era.


I much prefer the Bonn Scott period, no question about it, but Angus is Angus. 

I was not exposed to them when Scott was alive, but those are the songs I enjoy the most. 

Brian Johnson does a great job. Scott had kind of a unique voice. I'm glad they didn't try to find a clone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

I always like a reason to post this video.

[video=youtube;868Daj-ys40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=868Daj-ys40[/video]


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

July 25 /2015, they will still be overseas , Poland.... seen the Stiff Upper Lip tour..., would be great to see them again..


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Despite facing drug possession and threatening to kill charges in New Zealand, AC/DC drummer Phil Rudd wants his job back. Rudd spoke with TVNZ as per Rolling Stone and exclaimed, "I'm going back to work with AC/DC, and I don't care who likes it and who doesn't. I want my job back, I want my reputation back and I'm gonna get it back. I'm gonna kcufing take it back." 

AC/DC went on a promotional tour for the recently-released Rock or Bust without Rudd, but the drummer wants to take his seat back for the band's 2015 world tour. Rudd feels the charges against him are "ludicrous" and added, "This has just been a big ball of cheese, and all the rats are gathering and having a piece. That's just life. But that's not who I am. Everyone listens to the wrong people. They should listen to me. I'm a good guy – and a pretty good drummer, by the way. Ask Angus [Young], he'll tell you." Next up for Phil Rudd on the legal side is a court appearance for a review hearing on February 10. 

But what's first for Phil? Rudd told TVNZ, "he plans to spend his day fishing in the morning, flying in the afternoon and having sex at night." Sex, fishing and flying is the new sex, drugs and rock and roll. Stay tuned to see who's on drums for AC/DC *when they kick off their tour in May*.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a great compilation of their songs! [video=youtube;D1Vq0pN8y8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1Vq0pN8y8Q[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;D1Vq0pN8y8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1Vq0pN8y8Q[/video]


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Headliner for two nights at Coachella in Indio, CA. - Friday, April 10th & Friday, April 17th. Then they're off in Europe with around 25 dates from May 5th - July 25th.


----------

